# should I test?



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi all

This is my 1st IVF and I am finding this 2ww like mental torture. I am 13 days post 3 day transfer but don't have my OTD until Monday (15th). I already have a daughter so I remember a bit about how it felt to be in early pregnancy (for me I had very strong implantation cramps about a week before I found out and the day my period was due lots of CM (sorry TMI!)).  I had really bad sickness throughout my pregnancy but I cannot recall when this started.

I haven't had any implantation cramps but did get horrendous backache from 5-7 days post transfer (I couldn't walk). I don't think I have much CM but its hard to distinguish given the cyclogest pessaries. I was very sick about 5 days ago and have been feeling a little sickly since. However, Ive been told that the progesterone may cause pregnancy like symptoms and may also delay any bleeding (I haven't had any yet but keep getting the feeling that AF could start any min).

I feel like I want to know if its worked (feeling like it hasn't though) before Monday so I can prepare myself for bad news (I will have to take my daughter with me for the appointment and don't want her to see me upset - esp as she doesn't know anything about the process we are going through) but also I feel like if I don't  know then at least I have some hope.

Should I test or not? Is it too early? Should I chill out and forget about it - how??

Sorry for the mass of questions!

Many thanks for any advice.

Chicksmum


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

13 days from ET,  you should get a genuine result.  I tested 12 days past ET and got a BFP and it was genuine.  You have done really well to hold out this long, but just remember to treat the result cautiously until OTD, as they have given you that date for a reason.  

Good luck.
x


----------



## Special Prayers (Jul 28, 2011)

chicksmum - my OTD is the same as yours and the 2ww is really hard isn't it, i had my et on 30.7 and so i am now 11dpt. apparently there would be enough HCG by tomorrow to show a BFP on a hpt and i have to say i have been really tempted.  Having said that DH and I have decided to wait until Mon to test (hpt for us not bloods) as this is what was advised by the clinic, we decided to wait just in case we get a bfn and then have to deal with the stress of that until mon.....let's see how it goes...
For you, i completely understand as you wil have your daughter with you, maybe wait until sun evening to do a hpt, at least then you can start to prepare for mon without getting as upset in front of your daughter, good luck hun - hope you get a BFP and your daughter gets a playmate! xx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for both of your replies. I feel like this is the worse bit of the process - the injections etc I can cope with but 18 days of waiting is torture.

I have decided to not test today (may change my mind tomor). I feel like AF could start at any point so I am pretty sure its a negative. I have no frozen embies so it will be another fresh cycle for me. 

Fingers crossed for you special prayers!

x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanna wish u all lots of luck 

Jenna xx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

many thanks Jen and congrats!! A little girl - lovely!!


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if its a good thing that AF hasn't started yet (14 days post 3 day transfer) or it is just the progesterone stopping things? I am clinging to any good sign at the moment as really felt like AF was goning to start last night.

Decided to test on Sunday (17 days post 3 day transfer) if no AF by then. This is the day before OTD so I guess should be reliable.

Thanks


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

It could be the drugs delayin things pet!I had a 2dt and tested 14 days after ET!!

Good luck hun

Jenna xx


----------



## Special Prayers (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey congrats Jen, aw baby girl, BFP first time as well, great to hear and gives me hope.  I also had 2dt and my OTD will be 16dpt so i could test early..... gonna try not to though, DH also wants to wait!!!  

chicksmum - my understanding is that the pessaries can delay AF but if it is gonna come it will, so you will know either way.  To be honest though we have same OTD and I have been having cramps / stomach twinges over the past couple of days and have seen this as a positive although have been constantly knicker checking for signs of AF but nothing so like you I was worried but it can also a pregnancy sign i think which has made me feel much more positive about them. guess we wont know until we test...eeekkk, exciting and scary at the same time   try and stay positive hun, you are nearly there and if you haven't had any bleeding so far then that has to be a positive sign surely - well thats how i am looking at it anyhow! I was thinking of testing Sunday so that i have more time to prepare before work on Monday, we will see tho, i have got this far so might try and stick it out and enjoy not knowing and being PUPO for a bit longer, really hope it works for us both, good luck with your test on Sun/Mon, will be thinking about how you get on - eeekkk!  Sending lots of    and     and


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww thanks. Yes hoping it works for both of us. Woudl eb fab, 2 BFP in one day! 

Still no AF for me and period like cramping has gone. Trying to remember how I felt when I was pg (5 years ago) before but so long ago I'm not sure I remember the specific details. I guess symptoms would be different with IVF anyway what with all the meds.

My DH has reluctantly agreed to test on Sunday although he really wants to wait until Monday. I'm off to buy a test tonight so he can't stop me.

Fingers crossed for some good news


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey ladies, just wanted to add about reliable results and dates.


My EC was on 1st August and my test date from the clinic is 15th August regardless of date of ET.  Clinic advised me that the 2ww commences on date of EC.  I know all clinics say different dates for 2ww but I can't imagine they'd give me a wait that wouldn't be reliable? Well I hope not!!


Last time my ET was 2dpc this time it was 5dpc but my embryos weren't blasts so I'm fearing the worst    and the pessaries don't help with the symptom checking eh? Driving me crazy!!


I hope this helps - wishing us all lots of luck       


MM xxx


----------



## Special Prayers (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi ladies - I have just called the clinic to check on nasty vag discharge and they said perfectly normal side effect from progesterone pessaries as is wetting yourself - oh the joy us girls have eh!! anyway my otd is mon 15 and as i am at work that day and not sure my patience will last i asked if ok to test on sun 14 instead and she said absolutely no problem as i will then be 15dpt - yey only 2 more sleeps for me!!!
      it works for us all xx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

wetting yourself. Hadn't heard that one - sounds lovely. Its such a glam experience!
Good luck for Sunday/Monday. Lots of us testing


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi ladies 


my OTD is 15th too.  I have already caved though and done two tests - both negative    Hoping that it is a late implanter and result may change by Monday   


I hate the 2ww - messes with your head!  I feel like I might get af at any minute and feel very emotional, crying at the slightest thing (always like this before af   )


Good luck everybody


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

OMG BFP!!!!
Shocked and thrilled!
Good luck to all testing today


----------



## living on a prayer (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!

I too did a test this morning, my test day is supposed to be Wednesday 17th but also got a BFP!!!

Just can't believe it, haven't got any children and never been pregnant. I'm so over the moon it's unreal!

So happy for you too chicksmum!!
xxx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats great news!! So pleased for us both!!!  
Fingers crossed for healthy pregnancies for us both.


----------



## Special Prayers (Jul 28, 2011)

hi chicksmum / living on a prayer - amazin, we all got BFP - so so pleased for us all - it's sinking in....i think!!! xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats girlies..woo whoo 

Jenna xx


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations ladies - so happy for you all!! Great to hear your fantastic news and I wish you all the very best on your next 9 months or so xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow I think this is the most positive board I have read so far! Congratulations to you all for you BFPs!

I am at the start of the 2ww as ET was yesterday so just having a read to see how things are likely to pan out. Encouraged to hear you all seem to have had period type symptoms and felt like it hadn't worked and still got BFPs, will try and keep that in my mind for next week. We have been told to go in for the test 14 days after ET of a 5 day blast but reading this I am pretty sure we will test early.

Good luck to you all and enjoy being pg!!


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Best of luck fingers_crossed 1982. I really hope it also works for you. 
I was on a high for about a day. Now stressing about the 7 weeks scan and everything being okay. This given I know I have been very lucky and am very happy about that.

xx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just stumbled across this wonderful positive board and wanted to say well done ladies.  Those posts have put a massive smile on my face!


----------

